# iptables issue

## parado

Hello guys,

I try to setup my firewall and have a little problem with it:

 *Quote:*   

> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --syn -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
> 
> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
> 
> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,ACK,FIN,RST RST -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
> ...

 

I am running a kernel builded by myself

I tought, this is the problem, then I build a fresh bzImage where ALL netfilter options are checked, but the problem is still the same

Does anyone have an idea what can be the problem?

----------

## Schnulli

 *parado wrote:*   

> Hello guys,
> 
> I try to setup my firewall and have a little problem with it:
> 
>  *Quote:*   iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --syn -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
> ...

 

a missing chain maybe?  :Wink: 

let me ask, ur writing the rules urself? what kind of firewall you need?

How you planed to load them? by autostart iptables? or a script? i wouldt load it by a script so you can leave a few more lines of usefull instructions  :Wink: 

I am using for some reasons webmin... > networking > linux-firewall  (quick but in this case not dirty)

here you have an easy way to set up a very simple firewall and, if you like some rules, this module also reads them and reports mistakes.... or u use some Gui Firewall interfaces , up to you

seems to me you need to read a little abt iptables "mangle"  :Wink: 

regards

----------

## khayyam

parado ...

by the looks of things your missing CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT and possibly CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG.

best ... khay

----------

